# Two DIY bottles on one diffuser?



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

i read references on the plantedtank website where members referenced hooking two DIY yeast bottles up to one diffuser ( I am assuming through an airline T connector). Has anybody done this, it sounds like a way to force more co2 through the diffuser, but are there pressure problems in that each bottle will have different pressures at each time?
thanks


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Use a check valve between each bottle and the "T"


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have this set up on my 29g. I replace the mixture in each bottle at opposite time intervals. I have check valves on each bottle. When I replace the mixture in either bottle I clamp off the air tubing coming from that bottle so as to not loose the line pressure. It also keeps my CO2 supplied to the tank while I'm working. I mix the new solution and then replace my lid. I unclamp it when it's all tight again. I know I loose some pressure as it re-pressurizes the new bottle, but hopefully not as much as if I had just left everything open to the air. Besides with a new yeast mixture it's not long before it's all pressurized again. Works great.


----------



## OperJeff (Apr 14, 2007)

The pressures will equalize in both bottles before exiting the diffuser. you really only need one check valve between the diffuser and the T Junction. If you use 2 than you will isolate each bottle and the pressures will not equalize, but I dont think the amount of C02 pressure produced will be enough to activate the check valves.

I use 2 bottles because I swap one of them out every 3 days to try and maintain a certain level of pressure and the old bottle goes to feed a small 10gallon grow out tank.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

OperJeff said:


> The pressures will equalize in both bottles before exiting the diffuser. you really only need one check valve between the diffuser and the T Junction. If you use 2 than you will isolate each bottle and the pressures will not equalize, but I dont think the amount of C02 pressure produced will be enough to activate the check valves.


 I agree.

Some ceramic diffuser need a lot of pressure to function properly...

These are two 64oz bottles pushing on a ADA wanna-be glass nano diffuser. Constant pressure for about a month and a 1/2 @ around 1 Bps


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks for the picture. Looks like you use one check valve after the t splitter. Could you post your yeast recepie? Constant pressure for month and a half, really?


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

2 1/2 cups of suger, half a teaspoon of baking soda, and half a teaspoon of yeast.
In hot water mix your suger till it is completely dissolved in the water. Mix in the baking soda and let cool till the bottle is lukewarm. then just add your yeast...


----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

thank you


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## Kypros (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for for the pic/video. is that the Aquatic Magic nano diffuser? do you stagger the bottles to keep up the yeast solution? I assume you have had no problems with using the gatorade bottles. Some people recommend soda bottles because they are built to take pressure. sorry for all the questions, but you look like you are having some good DIY yeast success!


----------



## GuppyFan1 (Feb 5, 2008)

I actually ran three 2 ltr bottles to my tank. It was the only way I could get enough pressure for my diffuser. I tried various diffusers in hopes of finding one that didn't take as much pressure to run. I had a check valve on each line coming from the bottle. This allowed me to change out bottles without loosing any pressure from the others. I finally decided to go with a paintball canister setup up.


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

Kypros said:


> Thanks for for the pic/video. is that the Aquatic Magic nano diffuser? do you stagger the bottles to keep up the yeast solution? I assume you have had no problems with using the gatorade bottles. Some people recommend soda bottles because they are built to take pressure. sorry for all the questions, but you look like you are having some good DIY yeast success!


LOL yea I get bored sometimes.
And yes it is. Another thing to use would be limewood diffusers. They produce very heavy micro bubbles under low pressure and/or high pressure and are very cheap when you buy in bulk. They do however only last a couple of months or so hence the "buy bulk" too.
Yes, every so often I pinch the airlines and turn them upside down a couple of times.
NP w/ the Q&A, its what makes this entertaining, insteid of just reading stickys.
NP using the gatorade bottles. I understand people wanting to use soda bottles for that reason, it just seems easier to mess w/ and set up using gatorade.
P.S. two things
one: try to fine beer yeast. they can survive longer in the sugar alcohol mix
two: To make sure of a tight fit to the gatorade caps, I used airline straight connections (those little plastic ones u can fine @ petsmart/petco,etc..) on the inside bottle end and pulled up into the small hole drilled into the cap.


----------



## OperJeff (Apr 14, 2007)

GuppyFan1 said:


> I actually ran three 2 ltr bottles to my tank. It was the only way I could get enough pressure for my diffuser. I tried various diffusers in hopes of finding one that didn't take as much pressure to run. I had a check valve on each line coming from the bottle. This allowed me to change out bottles without loosing any pressure from the others. I finally decided to go with a paintball canister setup up.


something isnt right if you need that much to get pressure. you can get enough pressure from just 16oz. because it will eventually build up. I would check to make sure your diffuser is not clogged and there are no leaks in any of the bottles or even your mixture may not be working....


----------



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

OperJeff said:


> something isnt right if you need that much to get pressure. you can get enough pressure from just 16oz. because it will eventually build up. I would check to make sure your diffuser is not clogged and there are no leaks in any of the bottles or even your mixture may not be working....


Indeed


----------

